# TRADE SCHOOL... Electrician??



## dman93 (Aug 25, 2014)

hi. Im 21 years old and i have no direction in life. I dont know who i am, i dont know where im going. Im pretty much a lost soul. I dont really have any passions or talents in life. I lost all my friends after highschool ended. Im lonely, and i have zero social skills/communication skills. Im out of school now, working at a ****ty retail store making minimum wage. 

Im very indecisive on a career. Nithing out there really interests me. And i thought since i have nothing to lose, maybe go trade school? What do you think? Would they teach me from scratch since i have NO knowledge in this field? Is this a good idea? Any electricans or trades people on here? Any thoughts?

At least social skills arent necessary.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah I lost most of my high school friends also, it's a shame how difficult it is to maintain long distance friendships.
I think it's commendable that you have an idea to improve your life. I'm not sure how difficult it would be without prior experience in the field but electricians make bank..


----------



## dman93 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes. Its time for a change in my life.
Im not sure if this is the way i wanna go. I just need more opinions/thoughts/input from people here


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

A trade school will teach you pretty much from scratch, yeah. 

Why electrician's work, though? Not that electricity isn't fun, but you don't need to commit immediately. Look at what the work would involve. My mom's done some of her own fiddling in the past, and you have to be cautious.


----------



## dman93 (Aug 25, 2014)

Kind Of said:


> A trade school will teach you pretty much from scratch, yeah.
> 
> Why electrician's work, though? Not that electricity isn't fun, but you don't need to commit immediately. Look at what the work would involve. My mom's done some of her own fiddling in the past, and you have to be cautious.


Im still not 100% sure if i will go for electrician. I still have to do more research. But wait, are you sure they will teach from scratch?? Or will i need prior knowledge??


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

dman93 said:


> Im still not 100% sure if i will go for electrician. I still have to do more research. But wait, are you sure they will teach from scratch?? Or will i need prior knowledge??


Yes they teach you from scratch and here in oz that not a bad job i wanted a trade job but did not finsh high school so i am washing dishes yaya


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think it's a good field to investigate. Generally high demand skills, very useful skills to have because the mindset you develop to understand electricity will help in many other aspects of life.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

electrical is a good way to go. Could always branch off into over head power line work or transmission control as well (more training) and make some great $$$$. 

Im thinking about trade school as well, not sure what though. My brother is going to graduate this spring in plumbing and will see how he likes that. Im thinking welding

But the company i work for right now is always hiring electricians and HVAC and in their ship yards welders.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

dman93 said:


> Im still not 100% sure if i will go for electrician. I still have to do more research. But wait, are you sure they will teach from scratch?? Or will i need prior knowledge??


Yes. Why teach an electrician the skills to do electrician's work?

Dig around and see what looks promising. Money or not, I think it's hard to do something that requires a kind of thinking or an attention to detail that you struggle with if you don't even think the subject is interesting. Gotta do what you gotta do, though.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Electrician or Plumber, good money, you'll never be out of work.


Its true you always hear about the shortage of trade workers, that's why they try to encourage young ones to take one up.


----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)

im about to complete training for HVAC, you dont need any prior knowledge and there are lots of jobs waiting for you


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

It's not a bad career choice. I've heard welders are also in high demand. I know a guy who does that for a rail road and he's always getting overtime. They're a bit dangerous though and not always pleasant situations to work in. But some people really like that sort of thing. I would definitely have considered being an electrician if I hadn't gone to college.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Only problem with trades work, is that a lot of them demand you being away from home for long periods of time. Unless you can land a shop job or something.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yep .


----------



## NotLovedRejected (Sep 21, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Electrician or Plumber, good money, you'll never be out of work.


^^ Agree!

@ Mike91: I encourage you to pursue this path of going to Electrician trade school.

yes, it may be a dangerous job.

But the $$$ is there, and have one buddy who was trained in the military to be an electrician, and is now working civilian electrician, and is banking.

Good luck.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

NotLovedRejected said:


> ^^ Agree!
> 
> @ Mike91: I encourage you to pursue this path of going to Electrician trade school.
> 
> ...


I wish i could i tried to get my high school certificate at night school but i dropped out of that as well and did not pay for it and i they wont let me back in


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

mike91 said:


> I wish i could i tried to get my high school certificate at night school but i dropped out of that as well and did not pay for it and i they wont let me back in


So what 
Go through a group apprentaship scheme 
You may have to do a pre app first 
There is more than one training provider .


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Grog said:


> So what
> Go through a group apprentaship scheme
> You may have to do a pre app first
> There is more than one training provider .


In australia you need year 10 to even apply and i dropped out in year 8


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

There is always an excuse and there is always a way . 

But it's the best thing I did for myself and certainly wasn't easy to get or do . 

Oh yeah I'm also in Australia and I'm also a drop out . , just saying .


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Grog said:


> There is always an excuse and there is always a way .
> 
> But it's the best thing I did for myself and certainly wasn't easy to get or do .
> 
> Oh yeah I'm also in Australia and I'm also a drop out . , just saying .


What trade are you in? I tried alot of ways but cant find anywhere to apply that does not request year 10

And what did you do about not having year 10?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

mike91 said:


> What trade are you in? I tried alot of ways but cant find anywhere to apply that does not request year 10
> 
> And what did you do about not having year 10?


I got around not having yr 10 by doing work experience . 
Apply to buisnesses direct and offer them the chance to trial you by asking for work experience .


----------

